# Jobseekers Allowance Backdated Question.



## keithrf900 (30 Oct 2009)

My brother left school in feb 09 this year. He only went about his claim for JA at the start of Aug 09. He was told that he could'nt apply for it for six months after he left school by a teacher which was not true as he found out only last month. He no longer lives in the family home and is renting a room from me. He has only got his first JA payment 29/10/2009. I was wondering as he only got 100 euro(NO BACK DATED MONEY FOR THE LAST 13 WEEKS) does he get any money back dated or is that it? As he is renting a room from me in my house can he claim rent allowance? He gives me 50 a week for the room,bills and food would take up the rest of it. He is trying to find work but is finding it very hard. any advice? Thanks


----------



## gipimann (30 Oct 2009)

Your brother will only be entitled to arrears from the date he signed on.   It's usual to pay the first payment then sort out the arrears.   If he claimed SWA while waiting on jobseeker's, anything paid by the CWO will be taken from the JA arrears.

I presume your brother is under 20, as €100 is his full weekly Jobseeker's Allowance entitlement.

He will only be entitled to Rent Supplement if he's been renting privately for 6 of the previous 12 months or is on the Co Council housing list.   There is also a minimum contribution (currently €24 pw) which he will have to pay himself if he does qualify.  Your brother can make an application for Rent Supplement by contacting the CWO at your local health centre.


----------

